
Chrome Debugger: Auto-format minified scripts for easier debugging - pentagonpapers
https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-devtools/javascript/reference#format
======
pentagonpapers
Okay, I know everyone else probably knows about this feature, but I never did
until today.

Super useful, you get some binary blob script you are supposed to make 'just
work', but it's hard to debug the internals with everything on one line!

This button auto formats the file. you don't get more relevant line names, but
you do get an opportunity to understand the logic in a more sensible manner.

The debug tools will even give you new line numbers for errors and you can
easily throw a breakpoint on it too.

Cheers

